# LITTLE GUARDIANS BORN !!!



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

Little Guardians born yesterday 
I think we have 10 of them.....
Great Pyrenees X Karakachan

They will be available to new Homes in about 8 weeks.
I'm open for bartering as well. Especially interested to get a goat that I can milk.
Also I will gladly negotiate some labor around the house - handy man special jobs 


YESTERDAY 4-18-few hrs. after born:






TODAY morning:





Mommy is still dirty with her afterbirth...


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cute!!!.... You got more solids than we did, I'm so jealous.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention.... those are some BIG newborns!


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 19, 2012)

I was feeding Momma very well ...ha ha....no wonder they big and already "barking"


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations!  I can't wait until I get to see them in person.    Not wishing time away, but I just really can't wait for the next 8 weeks to come and go!  So happy!


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 19, 2012)

They are so very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2012)

GASP!!   Sooooooo cute!!  Man if you lived closer, I'd be loaning you DH for as many chores as you needed done.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a feeling that in 8 weeks momma is going to be tired of being a momma.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

The only time our Pyr female *ever* tried to get out of the pasture was when her pups hit about 6 wks.  

DH likes to think it was instinct telling her to 'go hunt for food' (even though she's well fed and pups were getting goat milk daily).

As a mother, I suspect she wanted a day away from 11 babies.  

eta, very cute, congrats!


----------



## Grazer (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations! I just know these are going to be some really beautiful puppies!
Looking forward to seeing their pics and hearing more about their characters once they are a little older


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I'm doing everything possible to start them on being a good LGD's !

It is gigantic task and responsibility to place them in For-ever-homes. Where they won't be discarded as not needed commodity.
I received couple of E-mails. When someone is insisting on having that dog "with the dots" and no other, I know this is not a situation where my conscious would be clear.
Money to me is secondary - priority is to have somebody trustworthy and somehow experienced with rising livestock.

Any how, I'm already getting them use to poultry 
There are numerous postings on internet where people have issues with LGD's molesting their chickens, rabbits, etc....
I want to make easier for potential owners and to  prevent such issues.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 23, 2012)

M,

I appreciate the fact that you are getting the pups socialized with the hens already and that you really care about where your pups are going.  It will make our trainning easier when the pups get here and most likely a more smooth transition for every pup that leaves your home.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 24, 2012)

Kudos to you for being a responsible (LGD) breeder Mzyla; socializing your pups with children, poultry, cats etc..
And for caring for these puppies well being by only selling them to experienced owners. I hope they will all find great homes where they will be appreciated and loved.


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Grazer! Kind words are brighting my day!

Picture taken yesterday - 6 Days old.
"Serce" is going to Maine


----------



## Grazer (Apr 29, 2012)

Just look at those chubby little beauties! I've also seen their most recent pics on your website.
I bet the future owners of the reserved ones are so excited; we'll be getting a female Caucasian Ovcharka puppy in a month and a half (we already have a male CO, so hopefully the two of them will make great buddies) and I keep counting down the days 
Are you going to keep one of the puppies for yourself?


----------



## Mzyla (Apr 30, 2012)

Caucasian Ovcharka - Wow! 
Wonderful dogs in a right hands and very rare here in USA.
I cannot wait to see their pictures! 
I can imagine your excitement 

Yes - the future owners are very excited - to say the least!  ha ha
Yes - We plan to keep one. 
5 Boys are left, of which 2 are being "negotiated" as we speak and most likely the deal will be sealed.
3 to go - of which we keep one, so actually only 2 to go.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Just look at those chubby little beauties! I've also seen their most recent pics on your website.
> I bet the future owners of the reserved ones are so excited; we'll be getting a female Caucasian Ovcharka puppy in a month and a half (we already have a male CO, so hopefully the two of them will make great buddies) and I keep counting down the days
> Are you going to keep one of the puppies for yourself?


Being one of the "future owners"  I can say that "excited" is an understatement!    We have one male and one female coming and have known about this pups almost from conception.  It has tested my patience to wait and wait.  I am not sure which waiting will be longer.  The waiting for them to be born or the waiting to bring them home.    Mzyla has been very, very gracious and sends us pictures and updates all of the time so that we can see how they are progressing.  

Congratulations on your new pup.  I am going to look up the Caucasian Ovcharka and see what this beauty looks like!  Sounds like a very special breed.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 30, 2012)

Mzyla, you're absolutely right. In the right hands, they're the most amazing dogs and I'm hoping the only breed I'll ever own now and in the future.
Although I'm crazy about all livestock guardian breeds 
I'll post pictures of our Caucasian Ovcharka male (who's going to be 1 year when the new puppy arrives)  and of course of the new pup mid June in another thread, once we get her and the vet clears her of course
And I'm looking forward to looking at the pics of your beautiful pups growing! Judging by their parents and the good start they've had, I'm betting the puppies will get the best of both worlds and have some amazing characters!

@ Stubbornhillfarm: Thank you and oh yes, waiting is the hardest part! lol We've been on the waiting list for our pup since February, so I guess about the same time as you guys


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 1, 2012)

Grazer said:
			
		

> Mzyla, you're absolutely right. In the right hands, they're the most amazing dogs and I'm hoping the only breed I'll ever own now and in the future.
> Although I'm crazy about all livestock guardian breeds
> I'll post pictures of our Caucasian Ovcharka male (who's going to be 1 year when the new puppy arrives)  and of course of the new pup mid June in another thread, once we get her and the vet clears her of course
> And I'm looking forward to looking at the pics of your beautiful pups growing! Judging by their parents and the good start they've had, I'm betting the puppies will get the best of both worlds and have some amazing characters!
> ...


Grazer, they are so handsome!  I can see your draw to them by looks alone and I am sure that their nature is over the top for what you want to do with them.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Grazer (May 1, 2012)

Thanks  They indeed in general have amazing characters; excellent property guardians, very intelligent and incredibly affectionate with their family. And their looks most certainly do add to the whole package lol
I can't wait to see the pics of the pups you chose once they finally arrive and hear how they're adjusting. Such exciting times!


----------

